# Regulator Recommendations?



## bugs (4 Jun 2018)

There does not seem to be a "go to" regulator... The one that everyone swears by. Are they all much of a muchness? Even the retailers don't seem to explain why one may spend an extra £x on one regulator vs another in their range. Confused...


----------



## Sakura83 (4 Jun 2018)

I am using that one, do the job


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (4 Jun 2018)

Sakura83 said:


> I am using that one, do the job



That's a needle valve!

There isn't really one go-to reg, some people make their own to save costs and get a higher quality reg than brand name ones.

Most of the price differences are due to the two stage design which supposedly prevents the infamous EOTD. A dual stage also gives you control of the working pressure.

Other expenses could include manifold blocks which allow you to run multiple needle valves and bubble counters on one reg.


----------



## Sakura83 (4 Jun 2018)

ohh, sorry


----------



## bugs (4 Jun 2018)

Good to know I'm just not finding the "No.1 best seller"! I'm not planning to use a solenoid, simply running the CO2 on a the low-side 24hrs. So many have solenoids built in. I think I'll just choose one and go for it.

Has anyone used CO2 Supermarket? I've also got my eye on this one too. I need something that will fit a disposable welding gas bottle from Machine Mart.


----------



## ian_m (4 Jun 2018)

I have had a CO2 supermarket regulator since 2012 (gulp that long). Works fine, no end of tank dump that many people suffer from, bubble rate just starts dropping when tank pressure falls.

Once I got all the leaks in my CO2 tubing sorted, bubble rate is easily and repeatable set between bogger all and "gas those fish"...


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (4 Jun 2018)

I use a CO2 supermarket single stage reg, and didn't have EOTD either. It works well but I'm sure that I could build something better for the same price. Their customer service is great as well so I'm sure you'll have no problem.


----------



## bugs (4 Jun 2018)

The CO2 Supermarket regs all seem to have the output pressure fixed at 3 bar. This does not strike me as a problem, simply not what I'm used to and so I'm wondering whether there are any down sides to this? My overwhelming sense is that it is one less thing to go wrong!


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (4 Jun 2018)

3 bar works fine for all in tank diffusers and most inline diffusers. It is higher than other single stage regs but I think that is a good thing. If you want adjustable pressure, you need a dual stage reg but 3 bar is fine for most people unless they are using a reactor or something.


----------



## bugs (4 Jun 2018)

Hmmm... I'm finding it quite challenging to find a reg without solenoid suitable for vertical connection. The CO2 Supermarket one is horizontal connection and requires a right-angle adapter. It's a solution of sorts but I'd prefer the reg to be above the cylinder.


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (4 Jun 2018)

It might be worth buying a reg with solenoid just in case. As regulators are a costly investment for most, it makes sense to future proof it for other projects you might want to do in future. A solenoid is an extra £20 on top of the basic reg and you won't ever have to buy a new one if you want to experiment.

Otherwise, CO2art do good regs too so you could look there.


----------



## MattW (4 Jun 2018)

Hi there,

agree with the advice above, I've also got a CO2 supermarket pre-set regulator but the horizontal mount model and haven't had an issue with it so far, quality isn't as good as say Co2Art but much cheaper.

Just a quick note just encase you weren't aware, regarding the use of the disposable CO2 welding bottles make sure you check the threads on those bottles, you may find given they're disposable they don't hold the standard thread size you find on dedicated CO2 tanks & fire extinguishers which will be the thread on most regulators. In this case you'll need an adaptor to fit between the regulator and bottle - something like this sold by CO2Supermarket.


----------



## bugs (4 Jun 2018)

I had thought about simply buying one with a solenoid fitted; however, from memory, it has to be powered up to keep the gas flowing? If I could simply leave it unplugged then I may consider it. I had solenoids in the past but found them to often be a weak link and debatable benefit vs. my earliest tanks without solenoids. I know they save the gas but my theory is to run low CO2; creating a peak in the morning when the lights first go on which then decreases through the day, before building slowly again over night.


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

I'm now considering using a fire extinguisher rather than welding gas. It saves me £20 on an adapter to convert the thread sizes in addition to the other benefits/savings. However... The shortest one I can find is 580mm tall which may prove just a little bit too tall. I'd be happier if I could find something shorter. Has anyone come across anything shorter?


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

bugs said:


> I'm now considering using a fire extinguisher rather than welding gas. It saves me £20 on an adapter to convert the thread sizes in addition to the other benefits/savings. However... The shortest one I can find is 580mm tall which may prove just a little bit too tall. I'd be happier if I could find something shorter. Has anyone come across anything shorter?



Scratch that! I can't read!!! Height was 480, which should fit.


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2018)

Here is my CO2Supermarket regulator & 2Kg FE, next to a measure. So just over 50cm tall.


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

Right! Ordered all the kit...


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

ian_m said:


> Here is my CO2Supermarket regulator & 2Kg FE, next to a measure. So just over 50cm tall.
> View attachment 115697



Thank you! Reassuring to see a complete set up.


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2018)

bugs said:


> Thank you! Reassuring to see a complete set up.


My regulator is only angled like that so I can easily see the gauges from a distance. Notice also the re-usable cable tie to hold the extinguisher handle shut.


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

Good idea re the tie. I'll do something similar. Thanks.


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

Frustrating... CO2 Supermarket checkout is not working and no telephone contact on their website


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2018)

If you are lucky you may be able to get (or luck if draw for me) get an FE with a locking pin hole that allows the handle to be locked close.


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

Or drill one .....

FWIW - Found out what the problem was with CO2 Supermarket. In short, they only take a certain number of orders each day to ensure they meet their service level for despatch. In reality it seems you have to place your order the day before (i.e not by "3pm") to get "same day" (actually next day) despatch. 3pm is the deadline but apparently the order threshold is normally met by 7pm the night before.  You can't even place the order - checkout simply goes to a blank page. So... plan ahead!


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2018)

Handy hint.

Weigh the bottle and regulator when new ie 5.47Kg in my case. When it is getting near 3.47Kg it is nearly empty, so replace. Done.


----------



## lazybones51 (5 Jun 2018)

Great idea @ian_m !


----------



## ian_m (5 Jun 2018)

lazybones51 said:


> Great idea @ian_m !


Only did this, because as you know, the pressure of the tank stays 800psi/55bar odd during its "life". This is because pressure above the liquid CO2 stays constant, so you cant use tank pressure to gauge how much CO2 you have left.The tank pressure only drops when liquid has all gone, in which case I have a couple of days usage left. Weighing means you have much greater notice tank is getting empty and you can pre-empt and change during water change time. I find 100-200gr left is when I change the tank. Easy peasy.


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jun 2018)

bugs said:


> Or drill one .....
> 
> FWIW - Found out what the problem was with CO2 Supermarket. In short, they only take a certain number of orders each day to ensure they meet their service level for despatch. In reality it seems you have to place your order the day before (i.e not by "3pm") to get "same day" (actually next day) despatch. 3pm is the deadline but apparently the order threshold is normally met by 7pm the night before.  You can't even place the order - checkout simply goes to a blank page. So... plan ahead!



Also, take a look at CO2 Art - one of our sponsors...their customer service is second to none.
And they offer quality products at very reasonable prices https://www.co2art.eu/


----------



## bugs (5 Jun 2018)

I have now placed my order but did consider Co2Art. Unfortunately they do not sell any regs without solenoids.


----------



## peaches (5 Jun 2018)

I bought one from personal recommendation from ebay, the label on it says Aqua Labs, and I set it up yesterday.  I am worried that it only has one dial on, and some have 2, some have none.  I am presuming that the reading on the dial I have is the pressure that the gas is at in the  FEcylinder.  Have I understood this correctly?   If so, do I need to watch it for drops in pressure, and would a drop signal the end of the cylinder and time to buy another?


----------



## MattW (5 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> I bought one from personal recommendation from ebay, the label on it says Aqua Labs, and I set it up yesterday.  I am worried that it only has one dial on, and some have 2, some have none.  I am presuming that the reading on the dial I have is the pressure that the gas is at in the  FEcylinder.  Have I understood this correctly?   If so, do I need to watch it for drops in pressure, and would a drop signal the end of the cylinder and time to buy another?



Normally if a regulator has only a single gauge it would be the working pressure gauge - essentially the pressure coming out of the regulator not the tank pressure. A quick look would confirm which one it is:

If the PSI numbers are in the hundreds to thousands the gauge is tank pressure.

However if the PSI numbers are in the tens to hundreds the gauge is the working pressure.
In this case one option is to use the handy trick ian_m mentioned by measuring the cylinder weight as it progresses, most cylinders will have a imprint of the empty weight of the cylinder, once it gets relatively close to this value you should consider replacing the cylinder.

As far as a drop of tank pressure this would signal the cylinder is coming to the end of its supply, depending on your bubble rate you could expect anywhere from a few hours to a few days remaining. This is because as mentioned by ian_m again that tank pressure will remain stable until the liquid runs out, only then will it begin to drop and you're left with the gas remaining in the cylinder. Without a second dial reading tank pressure it is hard to use this method though.


----------



## ian_m (6 Jun 2018)

MattW said:


> most cylinders will have a imprint of the empty weight of the cylinder


They do have the weight stamped on them, but this is the weight without a regulator (or horn if an FE) and is used for filling as they fill by weight not volume. Obviously once a regulator is attached it is much heavier than the stamped weight, which is why you have to write your own values.


----------



## MattW (6 Jun 2018)

ian_m said:


> They do have the weight stamped on them, but this is the weight without a regulator (or horn if an FE) and is used for filling as they fill by weight not volume. Obviously once a regulator is attached it is much heavier than the stamped weight, which is why you have to write your own values.



Very true, apologies the extra weight completely slipped my mind.


----------



## peaches (7 Jun 2018)

MattW said:


> Normally if a regulator has only a single gauge it would be the working pressure gauge - essentially the pressure coming out of the regulator not the tank pressure. A quick look would confirm which one it is:
> 
> If the PSI numbers are in the hundreds to thousands the gauge is tank pressure.
> 
> ...



The gauge starts at 500 then goes up in thousands, so I guess its tank pressure.  The needle is just past the 1000 mark.  I need to weight it I suppose.

As this is my first CO2, when your bottle does run out, do you need to unfasten the tape on the tank handles and then unscrew the regulator, just in case there is more in there than you thought?  Or do you just unscrew the regulator and nothing happens?


----------



## MattW (7 Jun 2018)

peaches said:


> The gauge starts at 500 then goes up in thousands, so I guess its tank pressure.  The needle is just past the 1000 mark.  I need to weight it I suppose.
> 
> As this is my first CO2, when your bottle does run out, do you need to unfasten the tape on the tank handles and then unscrew the regulator, just in case there is more in there than you thought?  Or do you just unscrew the regulator and nothing happens?



If the tank is truly empty then nothing will happen, it's safe to unscrew the regulator.

That being said it's very good practice to ensure the valve on the tank is completely closed (i.e. remove the tape and ensure the handle isn't depressed at all) before unscrewing the regulator, regardless of whether the gauge does or doesn't say 0. Hardware can fail at times - the last thing you want to do is over rely on the gauge and find out the tank isn't truly empty.

When Co2 discharges from the cylinder it's extremely cold - cold enough to cause heavy burns to skin so you want to avoid contact completely.


----------



## willsy (11 Jun 2018)

I've recently gone high tech and purchased a co2 art dual stage regulator.

Only about 3 days shipping from Germany, so not bad.

Really good quality and absolutely no problems.

Cheers.


----------

